# Need Help with Smoked Brisket



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

So ive read a little bit about it. Im just starting learning the ropes when it comes to smoking food. Right now im using an electric Brinkmann smoker. The only thing ive smoked so far was a turkey for thanksgiving, and it turned out awesome might I add. 

But, ive read that low and slow is the best(obviously) and I saw 225 degrees for 90 minutes per pound, ive seen 75 minutes per pound, and ive seen an hour per pound. So, what have yall found that works the best?
I plan on just cutting the majority of the fat off the top before i smoke it, then coating on the spicy tonys, garlic salt, and pepper (same i used for turkey).


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

It's all about the internal temps too. Let me look for a few tips that have worked great for me.


Here you go click me


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

The last thing you want to do is trim the fat. The whole premise of smoking a brisket is that you place it in the smoker FAT SIDE UP, heat it up to the temperature where the fat will render (melt) - which is 225 degrees, and let the fat run through the meat while it smokes. Trim the fat, and the meat will end up dry.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/index.html

This is a great site for all smoking meats and fish..

Good luck with your new hobbie.


----------



## Bigballer23 (Dec 23, 2012)

????:cursing:


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I can help, I got a fork, knife, and a plate. Do I need anything else?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Smoke it till it's got the color you want then wrap it in fotl and let it go till it shakes lime jello when you shake it. I know it sounds odd but, it does work. Oh, don't trim the fat cap, a big no no. You can use the juices you collect in the foil to add flavor to your bbq sauce.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh boy, there are so many different ways to cook brisket...Most people like cooking low and slow but on the competition circuit a few cook Hot n Fast at 350(Myron Mixon) I have done both and I kinda have had the best luck around 275..Then you have the dilemna to use the Texas Crutch(Tin Foil) or not ?? We have been using butcher paper lately with good results but next month we may be back to foil or no foil..Then to inject or not inject. But I will say this buy at least Choice grade.. I could write several pages on this but Google BBQ-Brethen forums...Best place I have found for info on normal BBQ and Competitive BBQ. I have learned a lot from that place. good luck!!


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

225 degree smoker temp until the internal temp is at least 195. Coat that sucker HEAVILY with your favorite rub for a nice bark on the outside. Bit will look burned. I always do Low and SLOOOOOOOWWWW because, for me the fun (and the buzz) is all in the cook.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Matt J said:


> 225 degree smoker temp until the internal temp is at least 195. Coat that sucker HEAVILY with your favorite rub for a nice bark on the outside. Bit will look burned. I always do Low and SLOOOOOOOWWWW because, for me the fun (and the buzz) is all in the cook.


Ding Ding Ding....you have a winner!!!! I usually do 190-195 internal temp and cook at 225-250 fer how long it takes....I've done an 18 hour cook before!!!!:thumbsup::yes: love me some brisket!!!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Invest in a thermometer with remote. I bought a maverick 73 to replace my cheap Wally world one that broke. The new one has two probes, one for the meat and the other for the smoker temp. Has hi and low values you can set for both. Breaking it in for new years.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Matt J said:


> 225 degree smoker temp until the internal temp is at least 195. Coat that sucker HEAVILY with your favorite rub for a nice bark on the outside. Bit will look burned. I always do Low and SLOOOOOOOWWWW because, for me the fun (and the buzz) is all in the cook.


I do the exact same thing only i mist the meat every half hour with a half and half mixture of beer and apricot nectar. This method also smokes the absolute best ribs I have ever had.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Hawkseye said:


> I do the exact same thing only i mist the meat every half hour with a half and half mixture of beer and apricot nectar. This method also smokes the absolute best ribs I have ever had.


Beer and apricot nectar! Wow, sounds good, have to try that.


----------

